# How To Get Away From People At Farmington



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wanted to see how you guys get away from people at Farmington when you don’t have access to a boat? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Feel free to PM me if you don’t want to post it publically! 

I’m also looking for hunting partners! I participate in very safe hunting practices and am still learning to duck call!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If you're dead-set on getting away from people, hunting outside the dikes is probably your best bet. There is a LOT of country out there (although there are still some spots that are well-known and get hit hard). The phrag makes hunting difficult, but also provides an opportunity for a serious hunter to find places that few others will go to.

Be careful if you venture into the phrag. We've had several hunters get lost in it over the years. I personally don't go into any sizable stand of it without a GPS, light, cell phone, spare batteries, and enough food and water to last awhile. I'd also recommend safety glasses so you don't poke your eye out as you walk through.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I'd also recommend safety glasses so you don't poke your eye out as you walk through.


And gloves, because that stuff can be razor sharp when you are pulling your way through.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Clarq said:


> If you're dead-set on getting away from people, hunting outside the dikes is probably your best bet. There is a LOT of country out there (although there are still some spots that are well-known and get hit hard). The phrag makes hunting difficult, but also provides an opportunity for a serious hunter to find places that few others will go to.
> 
> Be careful if you venture into the phrag. We've had several hunters get lost in it over the years. I personally don't go into any sizable stand of it without a GPS, light, cell phone, spare batteries, and enough food and water to last awhile. I'd also recommend safety glasses so you don't poke your eye out as you walk through.


I'm sorry but I do not know what you mean by phrag? I may have titled this incorrectly, I am looking to find a place that I can get into a decent amount of ducks in FB with minimal people around


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

On public land, and a location that's hunted heavily, it's difficult! I've never hunted FB for the reason stated. 

Make a (road trip) away from the Valley, and find a place that I call a "honey hole" and keep it a secret once you find that area.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dodge360 said:


> I'm sorry but I do not know what you mean by phrag? I may have titled this incorrectly, I am looking to find a place that I can get into a decent amount of ducks in FB with minimal people around


Well when you find that place let us know...:shock:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

It's not just Farmington that has too many people. I hunt OB, Howard Slough, Harold Crane areas. Binoculars are my best scouting tool. Glass in the afternoon to find where the birds are. Be walking long before daylight. Ogden Bay especially, average 5 miles out, be set up and still have people set up on the other end of the water I am on because they saw the birds I am pulling in. Takes a lot of time and frustration to find a place away from the majority of people.
Or in the case of one area I hunt, walk for two hours to be set up by shooting time start, only to have an air boat pull up and set up 100 yards from me ten minutes before shooting time.
The joys of hunting public land.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

BRL1 said:


> It's not just Farmington that has too many people. I hunt OB, Howard Slough, Harold Crane areas. Binoculars are my best scouting tool. Glass in the afternoon to find where the birds are. Be walking long before daylight. Ogden Bay especially, average 5 miles out, be set up and still have people set up on the other end of the water I am on because they saw the birds I am pulling in. Takes a lot of time and frustration to find a place away from the majority of people.
> Or in the case of one area I hunt, walk for two hours to be set up by shooting time start, only to have an air boat pull up and set up 100 yards from me ten minutes before shooting time.
> The joys of hunting public land.


Wow that's a tough pill to swallow with that airboat showing up


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Wow that's a tough pill to swallow with that airboat showing up


The second time really was.

But then the opposite end of the spectrum is, in the same area one morning had a decent shoot, picked up and about 5 minutes into the walk back watched an airboat launch and head out to hunt. He stopped and loaded us and our equipment into his boat and gave us a ride back to the launch. Cut our hour plus walk to a very few minutes.

Sorry to highjack the original question, but with enough scouting, work and frustration thrown in, you can get away from the majority of the people no matter what public land you are on.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> I'm sorry but I do not know what you mean by phrag?


Phragmites, the invasive plant growth that is taking over most marshes. The thick fifteen foot tall, almost impossible to remove, weeds.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BRL1 said:


> Phragmites, the invasive plant growth that is taking over most marshes. The thick fifteen foot tall, almost impossible to remove, weeds.


Yes, this. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phragmites

There are hundreds of acres of it north and west of the dikes. It grows in very dense stands. Every now and again there is an open-water pond in the middle of one of these stands, and the ducks love these ponds because they're very difficult for hunters to get to.

Any more questions, feel free to PM.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hunt the east side & sneak into the Legacy property.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

JerryH said:


> Hunt the east side & sneak into the Legacy property.


Interesting idea... lol


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Dodge360 said:


> Wanted to see how you guys get away from people at Farmington when you don't have access to a boat? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it publically!
> 
> I'm also looking for hunting partners! I participate in very safe hunting practices and am still learning to duck call!


I just want to point out that you don't necessarily have to get away from all the people in order to shoot limits! For me scouting and learning where the ducks want to be is huge! I hunted yesterday and had 3 different groups set up around me but I was the only one who shot a limit. It's amazing what a difference 150 yards can make when the birds know exactly where they want to be...


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> I just want to point out that you don't necessarily have to get away from all the people in order to shoot limits! For me scouting and learning where the ducks want to be is huge! I hunted yesterday and had 3 different groups set up around me but I was the only one who shot a limit. It's amazing what a difference 150 yards can make when the birds know exactly where they want to be...


Wow I didn't know ducks were so picky with where they landed


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Think I’m going to head out to the north entrance and walk down south along the dike that leads south of the parking and then heads south west. What’s your guys thoughts? This will be Wednesday morning. I have the feeding call down but my quakes aren’t sounding too great lol


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump I’m heading out in the morning!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, how did you do? Did you stay all day?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Heading out tomorrow morning. Ok only be able to hunt until about 9 am because I have to be in heber at 1130am


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Heading out tomorrow morning. Ok only be able to hunt until about 9 am because I have to be in heber at 1130am


Good to hear you weren't there today. There was late shooting south of me as I was paddling back to the parking lot this evening. I called it in, and the guys had parked their Dodge pickup near the outhouse by Turpin lot, then walked south and then west. I heard the shots continue until 5:35. The sergeant texted me to say thanks and that they apprehended them. It's lots easier to hear late shooting paddling a canoe than running a MM.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Best shooting is "after hours"!! Did I just say that?????8)


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Was only able to hunt a few hours this morning due to family plans but I’m pretty happy! I did hike 2.1 miles each way but I only cared 6 decoys with me (4 on a jerk rig and 2 still). Soon as I set me decoys I had 2 teals hit my spread but it was 10 min before shooting and they picked up about 7 min before shooting. Then I pounded a green wing teal and then a hen shoulver. I then missed 2 more groups of 2 (they were at about 40 yards) so I should’ve walked away with a limit had everything worked out. 

Thanks for all your guys help! The hike was rough but seems to be worth it. If anyone can share anymore tips, I’d be all ears!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Heading out deep into Farmington Bay tomorrow! Anyone have any updates on bird numbers?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler said:


> Good to hear you weren't there today. There was late shooting south of me as I was paddling back to the parking lot this evening. I called it in, and the guys had parked their Dodge pickup near the outhouse by Turpin lot, then walked south and then west. I heard the shots continue until 5:35. The sergeant texted me to say thanks and that they apprehended them. It's lots easier to hear late shooting paddling a canoe than running a MM.


not true i can hear them over my mm


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have found that getting away from people doesn’t equal success at FB. I’ve got to the most secluded areas in FB and have had little to no success


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dodge360 said:


> I have found that getting away from people doesn't equal success at FB. I've got to the most secluded areas in FB and have had little to no success


That's what it is like sometimes, well a lot of the times for me as well. But on those days things work out it is worth it.


----------

